
Ask HN: Pros and Cons of Using .NET CMS vs. PHP CMS - an_ah
Over the years I have built websites on both types of platforms. I am trying to form an unbiased report to see which one would be a better fit. The project description is - to have a website that the cms is very easy to use (So non technical users can easily add and update content), that is very secure, future development on the project will be as straightforward as possible (This obviously depends on how its built but one will be easier than the other, e.g adding new templates, campaigns, functionality and such), maintenance will be simple as possible. I have a preference from over the years, but I&#x27;d like a wide range of views and experiences to form an unbiased opinion. Which ever is used, the cms used will be open source.
======
ytNumbers
The most popular CMS is WordPress. Is there a .NET CMS that you feel has more
functionality than WordPress? Perhaps your site will be in a domain for which
a .NET CMS would have some advantages?

~~~
an_ah
The project would be for a large company with a focus on security. Also, the
CMS would have to have bespoke functionality, so an out the box solution
wouldn't work for us

